# Exercise - raising the pulse



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We want to raise the game and do more to get fit and stay healthy.

In Morocco we were camped next to an American couple on a year long tour......... For an hour or so each day, he was pumping weights, doing press ups with a weight strapped to his back and feet raised on a chair, etc, etc...... at the age of 78. 

It set me thinking about wondering what others do get / keep fit when on a long tour. What regimes and/or exercise equipment are raising the pulse.....?

Barry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Swimming - the best exercise especially as one gets older.

Except breast stroke. Does the knees and hips no good with the rotational action.

Whatever stroke you must keep your face in the water otherwise you will damage the neck and spine. 

I see people swimming with head out of water - the equivalent of walking looking up above you all the time. Not good!

Any exercise needs to raise the pulse/breathing rate for at least twenty minutes at least five days per week to be really effective.

You should be puffed but not gasping for breath.

Get checked by your GP before embarking on any new exercise regime.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

I go jogging daily for a few miles or take my bike and cycle 10 miles or so. The big advantage with running is that the only specialised equipment you need is running shoes and it's all done in half an hour. I agree that swimming is great exercise but you need to find a pool and with the to-ing and fro-ing and changing etc it takes much longer and is not likely to encourage a daily regime. Cycling is very enjoyable as you can go further and explore the locality but of course you need to take a bike. The very best exercise is the one you enjoy the most as you are likely to do it again.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I aim to cycle most days on our trip. Also enjoy walking, the occasional run and climbing mountains. Hope also to get the chance to do some canoeing and a bit of swimming.
I am quite fit to start with (don't be fooled by my user name) though.

Steve.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*keep fit*

I go to the heart care gym twice a week and play golf once or twice a week.

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

StanDup,
Chips and more chips. I can't get enough of em. My wife absolutely refuses to cook 'fries' in the house so at every opportunity I order chips with anything.

Just been given a clean bill of health from local doc after exhaustive blood tests. Never done any walking or excercise.

Have some enjoyment before it's too late and indulge yourself.

Ray.
67 and on borrowed time.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> StanDup,
> Chips and more chips. I can't get enough of em. My wife absolutely refuses to cook 'fries' in the house so at every opportunity I order chips with anything.
> 
> Just been given a clean bill of health from local doc after exhaustive blood tests. Never done any walking or excercise.
> ...


I quite agree - but my interpretation of enjoyment is the ability to run a steady 5 miles and soak up the environment, to run up a hill until you are breathless, to get back to camp and enjoy a cold beer (that's the indulgence!)! In my younger days I would run to exhaustion just for the thrill of it. These days I am just grateful every day I put on my Nikes and can put one foot in front of the other! I'm 64 by the way.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh yes Sirhandel, I find a nice cold beer tastes so much nicer when you've "earned" it. I love the feeling of absolute tiredness (not exhaustion) from a long days walking or a good hill run (so long as my knees are not screaming).
We are all different, but I hate it when I feel unfit. I do try and keep it within the bounds of moderation these days, not like the time I ran the Pennine way in 7 days for charity 8O .

Steve (slightly mad) B


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Running is a bit tricky, at 50 the left knee is grumbling from all of the running I did in my 20's and 30's.

We don't have bikes with us. We were looking at foldables but a recent thread on MHF made us think twice. We suffer from the same room/weight constraints as everyone else so a full-on exercise bike won't do........ but I scratching my head at one of these for the boot http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3027114/Trail/searchtext>EXERCISE+BIKE.htm


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Before I retired I used to walk all the way to work in the morning, all the way back again at lunchtime, back again to work and walk home in the evening through hot days, cold days wet days and I have always been thankful that I work in my converted garage. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Did Alison not read from the paper recently that the biggest improvement on longevity comes from a positive outlook on life?

Made your arrangements, yet, Puss? Which charity have you selected? 

Dave
Who, after heavy labour on the allotment during the weekend, has such a stiff neck he wishes he hadn't bothered :-(


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Did Alison not read from the paper recently that the biggest improvement on longevity comes from a positive outlook on life?
> 
> Made your arrangements, yet, Puss? Which charity have you selected?
> 
> ...


I do have a postive outlook on life. I am positive we are all doomed under this government. 8)

Heard a lovely little joke o the Beeb 24 this morning.

Two atoms are spinning around having a chat. Suddenly, one of them says "I've lost an electron".

"Are you sure" said the other atom.

"Yes I'm positive."

Ha ha ha ha ha ha. That's given me a few moments more of llife - I hope.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahem........ 'scuzze meeeee'......couch potato needing help here...... Giggling for 20 mins might help but hurts the jaw too much.

Is anyone doing any exercise out there........ other than pippin, sirhandel, zappy61 and tubbytuba ? I know there are, you just need to look at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/section/7/29/


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, only just back from my exercise class!!

This week I have done 3 x 30 minutes churning up and down the swimming pool, 2 exercise classes, 1 hour each, and 1 aqua aerobics class . I am on a campaign to get properly fit, despite my arthritis, and I have to confess that the endorphins released during exercise certainly make me feel good.

We are off away in the MH for a week in a weeks time and will be going to the Delamere Forest. We will be taking bikes with us and plan to cycle or walk every day. I am very determined and he is coming along with me to keep me company, bless him!!


----------

